# Real World/Road Rules Challenge: The Ruins entire season **SPOILERS**



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

I cannot be the only one watching this train wreck of entertainment. I LOVE these shows. LOVE THEM. It has action, drama, comedy, romance, sex, sports and fighting all in one.

Best show on TV.

haha I keed. I keed. But it is entertaining.


I really like the set up this season. Gonna make it interesting as players collect more and more money. 

I hate Wes but he is such a wildcard I hope he stays in it. If I was the other team I would never pick him to go into the duel cuz as long as he keeps throwing challenges I'd want him there as long as possible. 

Gonna be a great season. 

I just wish they could air I Love Money 3. VH1's version of this. Then i'd be in train wreck reality tv heaven.


----------



## ChickenCheese (Sep 8, 2003)

I with you on this one! l love those RR v. RW challenges. I haven't watched it, but is that one guy back (I can't remember his name now). The one guy from Boston who was kicked out of the last challenge for fighting; he was dating Diem, I think? He's very entertaining to watch.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I didn't know a new season was coming, but my season pass is still set up from "The Island" so I'll be looking for it to appear on the TiVo soon. I'm not sure why I keep watching these. There are so many annoying people on them, and it's usually just a fight-fest. But for some reason I watch  

I think the guy you were talking about who got kicked out was CT.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Forgot this was back but since it is MTV it replays like 20 million times so I added it and should probably see it by this weekend. Glad Ibis is on, she went to my University and was in class with one of my ex. I am also excited to see Cohutta as I got to meet him one night and party with him at the club, very nice guy.


----------



## ChickenCheese (Sep 8, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> I think the guy you were talking about who got kicked out was CT.


CT! That's it. Thanks. It was driving me crazy. Please tell me he's on this one?!


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

ChickenCheese said:


> CT! That's it. Thanks. It was driving me crazy. Please tell me he's on this one?!


He's not but that won't stop the fighting.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I hate Wes and I hope he stays till the end! And he will go far if he keeps to his strategy of throwing challenges. If his team loses, he is safe cause the other team (challengers) would be dumb to put him in the Ruins. And if he is sabotaging his own team, they likely will lose quite often. If they do win despite him, he is still a strong competitor and may survive the Ruins several times. 

But, I doubt he will stick with that strategy for much longer. And his g/f should be humiliated to be associated with him. What a d*ck he is.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

It was recorded last night but we haven't watched it yet. Can't wait. 

It's ridiculous how excited I got when I saw a new one was coming up.


----------



## cherry ghost (Sep 13, 2005)

season preview spoiler from the end of the ep



Spoiler



somebody's face get's f'ed up badly in what looks like a fight. is it Derrick?


----------



## DreadPirateRob (Nov 12, 2002)

Not sure if any of you are Bill Simmons (ESPN's The Sports Guy) fans, but he is a *huge* fan of the genre, and in his latest podcast holds a fantasy draft for "The Ruins". Pretty amusing even for me, who's never watched the show (and stopped watching The Real World after San Diego).


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

cherry ghost said:


> season preview spoiler from the end of the ep
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



It looked like Kenny or Johnny, can't tell them apart.


[/QUOTE]


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

Spoiler



We thought it was Derrick or Brad


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

It gets so out of hand, I keep waiting for someone to get seriously injured. This looks like a very violent season. Can't wait.


----------



## laststarfighter (Feb 27, 2006)

Man, I'm so crazy excited about this season. It's jam packed full of goodness.

Last season, the first show started off great with CT punching the guy in the onesie pajamas. But then the rest of the season dropped off after that.

This season started off great with Wes and train wreck Tonya but judging by the previews, this wasn't the best moment of the season. Not by a long shot.

I'm with Bill Simmons on this one. This should replace the NHL as the fourth major sport in America.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I don't know why I watch these.

But I do.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

(I'm watching this right now.)

Is it bad that I laughed when Tonya said she's extra unstable right now?

I'm terrible.


----------



## speaker city (Sep 28, 2005)

I thought I was the only closet RW/RR fan on TCF. Nice to see I'm not alone 

I know this is really immature, but the highlight of the episode for me was Shauvon's fake breasts. I was 6 second replaying like a mad man.

Oh and Darrell baiting Wes was pretty entertaining. 

I always feel sorry for Tonya. I remember her talking about being raised in foster care when she was on RW.


----------



## IJustLikeTivo (Oct 3, 2001)

How can they keep doing it when there hasn't been a road rules in several years.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

speaker city said:


> I know this is really immature, but the highlight of the episode for me was Shauvon's fake breasts. I was 6 second replaying like a mad man.


Enjoy them, because in the previews


Spoiler



she thinks one implodes when she lands on it.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

IJustLikeTivo said:


> How can they keep doing it when there hasn't been a road rules in several years.


They just use the same people every year


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

speaker city said:


> Oh and Darrell baiting Wes was pretty entertaining.


I was so torn over this. On the one hand I wanted to see a good beat down, but on the other hand, I didn't want Wes to get kicked out. I was hoping they would find a way to get away from the cameras.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

crowfan said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> We thought it was Derrick or Brad


]


Spoiler



We might be talking different fights because they did show Derrick getting into it but I was talking about the guy laying on the ground with the baseball sized lump on his eye


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

Spoiler



Yeah, I was talking about that guy on the floor at the end. I was thinking it was Derrick but my wife thought it might be Brad. We shall see.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Why all the spoiler tags when the thread subject warns of spoilers?

Looks like a good season. Tonya is such a mess. I feel bad for her.

What I love about the RW/RR shows are that the challenges are usually really tough.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Tracy said:


> Why all the spoiler tags when the thread subject warns of spoilers?


I think we are going to need a separate thread for each week. Personally, I don't want to be spoiled about upcoming episodes.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

We're using spolier tags to talk about the previews as per forum rules.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

I continue to watch all these related shows for some reason.

I laugh about 10 times an episode. Not at something funny, but at that ridiculousness of these people. I swear someone else using the title "The Biggest Loser" was very unfortunate. 

I can think of two guys who have ever been in the competitions who were not massive d-bags, and not a single female. (Guys Derrick and Landon).

This is the epitome of trainwreck tv though.

I do love the Wes Strategy and hope he is able to make it work for him. I would love for him to get to the finals by throwing challenges.

Those on his team are being so stupid. They are such egomaniacs about giving in that they don't see that by drawing names they still have a good shot Wes will go in and they can get rid of him.. while not having him throw competitions. If they lose, there is no way the other team will ever pick him.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

marksman said:


> I can think of two guys who have ever been in the competitions who were not massive d-bags, and not a single female. (Guys Derrick and Landon).


Derrick has been in his share of verbal arguments but still I like him a lot, glad he finally won a few Challenges ago (which he is now on a 2 Challenge Win Streak). I would say MJ also fits in to the whole not a massive d-bag and possibly Mark.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Yeah I thought about putting Mark in there but he loses points for still doing challenges when he was nearly 40.

I think MJ is low key, but I am not convinced he is not a d-bag.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

marksman said:


> Yeah I thought about putting Mark in there but he loses points for still doing challenges when he was nearly 40.
> 
> I think MJ is low key, but I am not convinced he is not a d-bag.


Mark pulled the Jordan/Favre. I am retiring then a few seasons later Hey Guys! I am back!


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Einselen said:


> Mark pulled the Jordan/Favre. I am retiring then a few seasons later Hey Guys! I am back!


Yeah, that made me laugh.

Although I like Mark a lot. It's inspiring to me that someone can be older than I am and still do all that crap.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

On the non-dbag side. Alton from a few seasons ago. But his GF at the time (irulan) made up for it. Ruthie for the girls I think.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

Landon may also be up there for the guys.


----------



## Snappa77 (Feb 14, 2004)

Is it me or does it seem like none of these ppl ever watch their own show. Cuz season after season after season the same thing happens. 

Syrus helped the in the ousting of Wes not realizing he just became the low man on the totem pole. How did he NOT see this?!?!??

And personally I think Darrell is too stupid to realize he is next. 

Has Johanna ever gone into a duel in any season? At all?


I cannot STAND Susie. She is so full of herself it is almost laughable. 

Speaking of laughable...Johnny Bananas. I never seen someone so scared to compete. I wish Derek was not drunk so he could have killed him.


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

Why didn't Veronica and Syrus talk to the other members of her team about the plans of the four (Evan, Kenny, Susie and Johanna)? They decided to do something IF they came back from the ruins?

There are still enough people on the team to upset their plans if the others realize it.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

cherry ghost said:


> season preview spoiler from the end of the ep
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Did I miss this? I kind of only half watch these episodes so it's possible I did.


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

From the preview:



Spoiler



The fight looks like Brad (based on the red shorts) vs. Derrick. It looks like Derrick won. Although they both probably get booted


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

stark said:


> From the preview:
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Spoiler



It looked like Darrell not Derrick


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

My interest in this is waning. I'm not sure why. I watched (well, had it on in the background while doing other stuff) this last night and didn't even stick around to see who won the men's elimination.

Everyone left is kinda dull.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Darrell won the elimination.


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

JFriday -

You're right. I mis-typed.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

I hated to see Cohutta go. I could listen to him talk all day. 
Last week the challenge with the fruit really bugged me. All I could think was that they were wasting so much food that could have fed hungry people. 

Has Johnny, Kenny, or Evan done ANY Ruins? Seems like they are getting a free ride to the finals.


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

So it was Brad that was shown beaten up in the previews. Darrell didn't help himself by egging Brad on.

It looks like they didn't expect Darrell to do anything more than push Brad away.


----------



## JFriday (Mar 20, 2002)

Man that was some swollen eye. What a dumb move though 30k down the drain. There is no way his team will lose the final challenge.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

I don't why Brad went home as well. I know you are not allowed physical contact but I thought if someone swings on you and you let yourself get wailed they go home. I didn't see him fight back.


----------



## stark (Dec 31, 2003)

Brad was trying to kick Darrell. He was just too drunk to connect.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

stark said:


> Brad was trying to kick Darrell. He was just too drunk to connect.


Well the rule is no physical contact and if he didn't connect then there is no contact.


----------



## Gene S (Feb 11, 2003)

I loved how everyone was trying to explain in the one-on-ones why Brad was acting that way. "The pressure of the game, it's intense, he's a competitor", etc.. 
What a bunch of B.S.! It's because he was plastered!! I think I only heard one person use the "D" word. 
I'm not saying they shouldn't be allowed to drink, but lets call a spade a spade. Everyone knew Brad was taunting Darrell because Brad was drunk. He could barely stand upright!


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

I don't know why I continue to watch. All the people left I pretty much dislike. Especially Evan and Kenny. Those guys are complete jerks and every single challenge ends up the same way. 

A lot of the new people are more interesting and nicer but they always go home and these other guys run the show. It's not fun watching the "good guys" lose every single time. I would love to see the challenger "girls team" win the last challenge and set those guys in their place, but I can't think they have a chance at all.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

Well, that was disappointing. I was really, really hoping for a huge upset. I didn't really care for anyone in the end, but mostly because I hate the cockiness of the guys on he other team.

And it seemed to be so close.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

The worst was seeing Evan, Johnny, and Kenny win. Those three are really asses. I so hoped they were gonna lose. And it looked like they almost did if it weren't for that block puzzle.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

DancnDude said:


> The worst was seeing Evan, Johnny, and Kenny win. Those three are really asses. I so hoped they were gonna lose. And it looked like they almost did if it weren't for that block puzzle.


Agreed. Ugh.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Shouldn't've spoiled myself by opening this thread..

But Johnny Rockets (where did he get this name?) is a jerk, at least starting with one of the previous challenges.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

I was pretty shocked at how brutally mean those guys were to Sarah. The things they were saying were really hurtful. What jerks.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

DancnDude said:


> The worst was seeing Evan, Johnny, and Kenny win. Those three are really asses. I so hoped they were gonna lose. And it looked like they almost did if it weren't for that block puzzle.


Yes, and the only way they got the block puzzle was the girl on their team figured it out.

Kenny is so despicably cruel to Sarah. Did he compete in a single elimination challenge in the Ruins?


----------



## TBDigital (Mar 14, 2002)

mattack said:


> Shouldn't've spoiled myself by opening this thread..
> 
> But Johnny Rockets (where did he get this name?) is a jerk, at least starting with one of the previous challenges.


Its actually Johnny Bananas. Not sure where he got the name, I'm relatively new to the whole RR/RW train wreck.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

Kenny was a complete jackass to Sarah. She seems like a nice enough girl.

I don't remember where he got the Bananas nickname. I don't *think* he had it on his season (Real World Key West, IIRC).


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

crowfan said:


> Kenny was a complete jackass to Sarah. She seems like a nice enough girl.
> 
> I don't remember where he got the Bananas nickname. I don't *think* he had it on his season (Real World Key West, IIRC).


I can't believe I know this, but yeah, he's had it since his stint on the Real World. They had Johnny Bananas and Paula Walnuts.

I remember liking him a whole lot more on the RW. He's kind of an ass now.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

Why do these guys have to be ****** bags. Except for Derek. Derek and Landon and maybe one or two other guys were cool.

I think the two girls on the challenger team did a hell of a job.

Future challenges they need to better balance things, and put these knuckleheads on opposing teams.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

marksman said:


> Why do these guys have to be ****** bags. Except for Derek. Derek and Landon and maybe one or two other guys were cool.
> 
> I think the two girls on the challenger team did a hell of a job.
> 
> Future challenges they need to better balance things, and put these knuckleheads on opposing teams.


Agreed, 100%. I'm getting super-tired of the unmatched teams.

Although I suppose that may be by design.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

They need to do a season where they pit friends against one another so all these guys are broken up. Maybe give each "veteran" a "newbie" as a partner or something so they can't just gang up on the new people like happens every season.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

Agreed. They need to figure out how to balance it out better.

I've always thought that the whole setup of the show (the nomination process, etc.) was too convoluted.


----------



## DancnDude (Feb 7, 2001)

The one thing I do like is that every season is something different. It's never really the same rules, so that's pretty neat.


----------



## moetown (Jan 25, 2006)

DancnDude said:


> They need to do a season where they pit friends against one another so all these guys are broken up. Maybe give each "veteran" a "newbie" as a partner or something so they can't just gang up on the new people like happens every season.


I think the next season is Fresh Meat. Which means someone who has been on a challenge is paired with a brand new person who has never been on any show.

I personally didn't like the first Fresh Meat much, mainly because half the cast is all new. However I'm sure MTV likes it because its a quick way to add a lot of new cast members for future shows.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

DancnDude said:


> They need to do a season where they pit friends against one another so all these guys are broken up. Maybe give each "veteran" a "newbie" as a partner or something so they can't just gang up on the new people like happens every season.





moetown said:


> I think the next season is Fresh Meat. Which means someone who has been on a challenge is paired with a brand new person who has never been on any show.
> 
> I personally didn't like the first Fresh Meat much, mainly because half the cast is all new. However I'm sure MTV likes it because its a quick way to add a lot of new cast members for future shows.


I was about to say they did Fresh Meat challenge before. Like moetown stated it is someone who has been on a challenge/real world/road rules before teamed up with someone not even on a show. Kenny, Ev, Casey, Diem, Eric (Big Easy) and Evan are some notable Fresh Meaters.


----------



## crowfan (Dec 27, 2003)

Another Fresh Meat season would be good.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

It'd be hilarious if they did a Fresh Meat series with a bunch of ridiculously over-developed newbies against the aholes. Like, professional wrestlers versus the aholes.


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

My only problem is the last fresh meat introduced two of the worst competitors ever, Big Easy and Casey. Although Casey does crack me up.

Some people don't belong on these competition shows. But Casey, for example, was only ever on Fresh Meat, and then other contests.

I am tired of the lunk-heads. Johnny and Kenny and Evan. Sometimes I sort of like Evan, but then I don't like him at all. Once in a blue moon I think Kenny is funny but then I think he is a dbag. I never like Johnny. I agree he was not nearly this bad on his regular season.

I wish Wes and Evelyn both could have stuck around longer. I would have loved to have seen a final with Wes in it against KellyAnne. Since they are dating, instead of them winning and he gets ~60 plus her 20k, he would get 30k and she would get like 100k, so they would make 50k more by being in concert and throwing the final.

I would like to see them come up with a ruleset that does not really allow people to throw contests, or at least makes them not want to (believe they tried it this year sort of with individual bank accounts but it didn't seem to matter much), but also not let a handful of people get so much power.

These lunkheads always work along side of the actual non-lunkheads like Derek and Alton, and Landon.

Hmm.. Derek, Alton, Landon against Kenny, Johnny and Evan...

(they have done the good evil thing before but they did not really do the teams very well from recollection)


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

I actually like Big Easy. He seems like one of the nicest guys on the show, even if his abilities aren't as good as the rest.


----------



## nmiller855 (Sep 26, 2000)

When will the nxt one air?


----------



## marksman (Mar 4, 2002)

YCantAngieRead said:


> I actually like Big Easy. He seems like one of the nicest guys on the show, even if his abilities aren't as good as the rest.


I agree with that, and he would be fine to compete if he lost a lot of weight, but his weight is too big of a limitation for the show and thus makes him a huge liability.

Maybe they need a show of just mental challenges to throw them all off.

They can play Jeopardy will in bathing suits.


----------



## YCantAngieRead (Nov 5, 2003)

marksman said:


> I agree with that, and he would be fine to compete if he lost a lot of weight, but his weight is too big of a limitation for the show and thus makes him a huge liability.
> 
> Maybe they need a show of just mental challenges to throw them all off.
> 
> They can play Jeopardy will in bathing suits.


How hilarious would it be to have a show with all mental challenges? I would SO watch that.


----------



## mtnagel (Nov 15, 2003)

I was definitely pulling for the girls to win. That would have been great. The balance beam really slowed down Kelly too. The other team flew through that. I was hoping they would fall and would have to start over.


----------



## Einselen (Apr 25, 2006)

mtnagel said:


> I was definitely pulling for the girls to win. That would have been great. The balance beam really slowed down Kelly too. The other team flew through that. I was hoping they would fall and would have to start over.


The other team (Champs) did fall once and still flew through the balance beam.


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

Oh, I wish the girls had won.


----------

